# Union Contact Pro vs Union Force vs Ride Contraband vs Flux TT30



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Ive been doing a lot of research over the last few days and have narrowed my search to these 4. Since you guys know way more then I do Im gonna see what you think.
Things I like about each binding.

Flux TT30 - Urethane nylon hybrid high back, garage Door, Cushion Foot bed
Ride Contraband - Toe Strap, Wedgie system, Single ratchet
Union Force - Cant find any complaints or anything wrong with it. Its hard to say what I like about it so I cant rule it out 
Union Contact Pro - Seems to be similar to the Force but just looks awesome. Maybe someone can help me out and point out whats good about them other then looking extremely comfortable

Anyway, about me: 5'8 168lbs I use Burton Ruler boots size 11 I just bought a Dh2.4 and it will be here in about a week or so. My style of riding is mainly freestyle but Id like to try some light park one day. I enjoy moguls and small jumps and high speeds as well as high speed carving. I am looking for intermediate/advanced bindings although I am intermediate and seem to progress quickly. A lot of my posts on Bindings seem to go unanswered or at least unexplained why a binding suggestion was made. Its hard to pick when I get an answer like. "Unions are supah amazing number wun" Oh and I live in the Ice coast if that helps.

Anyway I want to grab bindings before my board gets here so when it does I can test my new setup right away since the season is going way too fast.

Really looking forward to your answers/responses!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

well my opinion is not that of a pro, nor have I ridden hardly any of those bindings, but ill give it anyway...ive snowboarded 6 times but have been wakeboarding for 7 years so it came super natural...already bombing hills, hitting jumps, boxes, etc...just to give you a lil background...
i have ridden burton custom bindings and contrabands, and hands down I love the contrabands...most here will say they are a park only based binding, and that might be true...maybe its cause my wakeboarding, but i like the flexier, softer feel of the contraband and immediately got myself a pair for my board...
so like i said, not much help im sure, but you say you dont get many responses so figured id put in my .02


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

thansk a lot for the quick reply. Im glad you like the contrabands so much. They were the first ones I had my eye on. They were also made by the same company my board was made by. Anyone else want to chime in about any of the other bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On a 2.4 I would be looking at Ride Delta's, Flux SF45's, Ride Nitranes, Ride Optimo's, K2 Formulas, Flow NXT-ATSE's, or Forum Shakas.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there any particular reason you would be looking for those bindings? Are they all the same basic binding? Any way to narrow it down? Any more detail would be most helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Those cause they are all mostly what you are looking at now, but stiffer. The 2.4 is a really stiff twin. Price may help, some of the ones I suggest are around $300. 

The Optimos and Nitranes are easy to say yes or no to, do you want the thong strap? If yes then the Optimos are easier to adjust and are going to be a little more responsive.

If no, then you have
Deltas: Aluminum baseplate, wedgie, super cushy urethane shock towers, awesome highback
SF45: Super comfy straps, 45% glass baseplate and highback, all tool-less, lowest highback
Formulas: Least $$, canting, comfy ankle strap, ankle strap hinge, tallest highback
NXT-FSE: Aluminum, rockered base, speed entry, most comfortable strap
Shaka: Good vibes, B3 Gel in the heel and toe, double asym strap, aluminum + plastic


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Also, the TT30 is not a urethane back. OP is thinking of the RK30.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Those cause they are all mostly what you are looking at now, but stiffer. The 2.4 is a really stiff twin. Price may help, some of the ones I suggest are around $300.
> 
> The Optimos and Nitranes are easy to say yes or no to, do you want the thong strap? If yes then the Optimos are easier to adjust and are going to be a little more responsive.
> 
> ...



Hey Nivek, how do you personally like the Deltas? The alphas worth the extra $? Compared to the Targas...what is your preference?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride Flux and Union. Force way over Contacts bc of quality and response. And Force slightly over Flux just bc of personal preference of feel and fit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I prefer the Deltas and Alphas to the Targas. The urethane towers in the footbeds Ride uses are money. I like the stealth bighback better too. I say Alphas on the 2.4 cause the highback and straps are a little stiffer allowing you to harness the board more. The Deltas will still match up well if you don't want to spend the extra $$. All in all, if this were my board, I would be using Flow NXT-ATSE's on it. Responsive highbacks, aluminum, comfort of the I-strap, and a rolled base.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

I ride forces. They are super comfortable and responsive compared to other bindings. At least on mine, you rarely need to tighten them, they are super secure. The transitions on my local jumps are pure ice, the shock absorption is great for your knees. I haven't the other two but I love my forces.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

It basically boils down to what you want in a binding then...and although we know the kind of riding you do, we dont know the kind of binding you would like to have. It seems that the RK30 (Urethane Highbacks) are out of the question because they would just be to soft and flexible to steer you well into fast carves and quick edge changes in moguls. Which leads me to say:

a) Union Force: Do it all binding, bombproof, cant go wrong, improved ratchets this year, performance wise has no problems, but can be uncomfy cos highback is not as padded as alot of other models, straps and ratches causes pressure points

b) Ride Bindings: For the most part I love their bindings EXCEPT their straps and ratchets. I had straps strip out and kind of "lose their teeth" with some parts of the straps looking like they been chewed out after awhile and I am not convinced by their contraband technology. I own the Nitrane Contrabands from last year and it is super convenient and all but the straps keep snapping. Also whilst its comfy on the toe area and you can pretty much dial it in, one ratchet just does not do it for me in terms of how I want to customise the binding feel over my ankle and toes (2 ratchets, more choices).

c)Contact Pros are some light ass bindings. You get less response though. Flat BBS wheel inspired highback allows major tweaking and you get lots of freedom. Its more comfy than the Forces IMHO, and if you dont want something too stiff it will work well. But with the 2.4, I'd say no. 

I'd agree with the post that says you want something a little stiffer to harness the board better. Personally I like Flux Bindings for having a relaxed day based on their extreme comfort levels and Union Forces for when Im trying to be a little more aggressive on the hill.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish I saw this post a few days ago. I ended up buying the Rk30s from Flux because of a few suggestions on another board. Do you think this was a bad decision? If I can change them out what would you suggest instead? 

"well this is where you have to make a simple decision.

Only one of those bindings has the Urathane Highback. I see this technology as being the top of the line as of right now. Flux already are super adjustable, however the one problem that has always been in binding design has been the limitations of the highback.

So the RKs would be MY choice. Beacuse of the extreme versitility. Is it going to be the super responsive binding compared to the TT30s (which are Titans by the way) or the Union Forces... no. Is it going to be REALLY close but allow for better range of motion to allow you to have an advantage in EVERY form and style of riding, YES.

I ride everywhere and everything. So for me having that binding, on a board that excels in Everywhere and Everything, makes it the perfect combination. I used to have 4 different bindings and 4 different boards EVERY SEASON. So that i could ride what ever i wanted. Now... with the Combination of the Flux RK's and my board, i can take one board and binding EVERYWHERE and ANYTIME. no more running to the locker room to switch out gear.

PS... Contrabands... well I think they are a gimik. Everyone that i know who has them or have tested them, either loves em or absolutely HATES them... there is no inbetween. I spent 4 hours trying to adjust them to feel "right" on my foot... and never succeeded. "

This is what pushed me over the edge from another poster on snowboardaddicts.com


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I've owned both Force and COntact Pro. I like them both but im 6ft2 205 and I just feel better in the forces but the contact pro's are stronger then they look. Super comfy more than the forces and super light. Force are just steady in every aspect cant go wrong. I just bought some Targas and really starting to like them


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone have comments on my previous post?


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey when you posted suggesting against the RK30s I posted what you said in the other board I post in to see what the guy who suggested the binding initially would say. He said 

"ask them if they've tested all the bindings they've talked about... Because I have.

If they dont know anything about the flux other then that "they have urethane highbacks" then they are morons. You can post this over on their forums too i don't give a 5hit. I've ridden all the stuff they've recommended. I carve, ride bumps, ride trees, ride park, teach lessons, hike BC, and pretty much just beat the ever living 5hit out of mine on a daily basis.

Again. how can the binding be too "soft" in the response area when the only thing that is urethane is the highback. ON TOP OF THAT it only flexes LATERALLY, not Horizontally. And thats the ONLY area in a binding where you get fast response to edge pressure in mougals and carving.


Actually... i just had to add this....

See if moron #1 knows ANYTHING about Union.... cause the union force is the SAME DESIGN as the RK. Just the RK has a urethane high back. He probably doesn't know that because 1. he is a fuking moron tool liftie who couldnt snowboard out of a cardboard box. 2. he doesn't know 5hit about the industry because he would know then that UNION was started by 2 guys who USED to work for Flux. That is why both companies make awesome bindings and that is why they are almost identical in design. "

Just figured Id post it here to see both sides of the opinion on these bindings. Since I am still newish both sides seem to be correct. I will also update after I use the Bindings and say how they worked out


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah dude but urethane is the 5hit!...

am I the only one that has seen that ad? :dunno:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Union was formed by two guys from Drake, not Flux


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Who ever is on this other forum you're at has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

You are free to believe whatever you like, as much as he is entitled to write whatever he wants. But since you are asking, I do actually OWN (yes, own, not just tested or read from reviews) the Flux Titan (2008/9), Flux Titan RK (2009/10), Union Force (2009/10), Union Force MC (2010/11), Union Contact Pro (2010/11), Ride Nitrane Contrabands (2009/10), Ride Beta Movement in some wierd-ass pink from the season before they discontinued it cant remember when that was. 

I agree theres alot more to Flux Bindings than the Urethane Highbacks they are famous for. I would like to state for the sake of fairness that I did not say the Urethane Highbacks were crap or I would not own a pair myself. I just said the Urethane Highbacks would "SEEM" too soft to be suitable for whatever you want (this again is a judgement call and I am responding cos you asked for an opinion, not that I am right). The Urethane Highbacks are great for tweaking and jibbing but are also real soft and have a lot of flex hence I would readily say they are not responsive. The Urethane highback is the only real difference between the regular Titans and the RK and the Titans are Flux's do-it-all middle of the road binding. Flux has even stiffer bindings for those who want more response. If you do try flexing the Urethane Highback horizontally, it will have more give than regular highbacks within the Flux line-up and even across brands. So I am unsure why someone is getting upset at my conclusion. I does seem a fair conclusion, so please, dont call me a Moron...numerous slams in icy parks has done much to lower my IQ already... 

It seems there is also an issue of "preference". You can prefer to ride a softer binding over conditions someone else would choose a stiffer binding on like the gentleman in the other forum but theres many that would do vice versa. There is no "correct answer" to riding and gear preferences. Its just that the choices are so confusing that sometimes we turn to a credible forum to narrow down our choices and plug the gaps in the hope that even if what we buy is eventually not perfect, we are at least no so far off the mark that snowboarding becomes unenjoyable. 

I would not like to claim to be a repository of knowledge but as someone else pointed out the guys who started Union were from Drake. Flux was originated by some Japanese engineer dude who worked in a car factory that was messing around and came up with the bindings (hence the "carmate" at the base of some flux binding models you see). Flux bindings have more similarities with Burton than Drake/Union. If you really wanna know your gear, use goggle, go to the brand websites, hang out at the shops, borrow or rent or test different gear and be hands on. This is the only way to gather knowledge and empirical evidence and learn. If you are not hands on, all you have are opinons and you know what they say about opinions...

I hope the RKs work out for you, since you already bought them. But theres no real way to review something MEANINGFULLY or compare them unless you have a benchmark to do it against (i.e. you also ride another decent binding regularly and can compare the two ... but dont compare your new bindings with 7 year old rentals and say its the shit etc cos that really isnt saying much). 

And to the gentleman in the forum over there, I also carve, ride bumps, ride trees, ride park, hike, and pretty much just beat the ever living 5hit out of my bindings on a daily basis. Unfortunately I am not in BC, so I cannot compare notes with you. And you really dont seem to have the correct attitude for someone who claims to teach. Being good or gnar is not a license to be a prick. It also does not confer upon you sacrosanct knowledge that cannot be subject to contest and inquiry.


----------

